# Comply or else.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

See NY just took the next or final step to make you comply. Just passed a bill to start camps for people with infectious diseases. So if you don't comply it's off to the concentration camp for you.









NY Senate just passed a concentration camp bill to forcibly throw people in camps, just like the Nazis did in World War II - Patriot Daily Press


(Natural News) The Democrat-dominated New York state Senate has passed a bill “allowing” government officials to throw people in concentration camps indefinitely if they are deemed to be a public health threat. The next phase of the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) plandemic, the legislation...



patriotdailypress.org


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They are just following in Trudeau's footsteps. 









Canadian COVID Patients Ordered To Quarantine In Government Facilities


PM Justin Trudeau has mandated that all COVID-positive citizens be quarantined in unsanitary, government-run hotels until they recover.




freedomwire.com













Tucker Carlson: Canada’s COVID internment camps violate ‘the most basic human rights’ - LifeSite


The popular Fox News host also talked about what is called the ‘Great Reset.’




www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the pdf if anyone would like to read it. A416 NY Senate


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> They are just following in Trudeau's footsteps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a snowbird friend that has been told you go even if you aren't positive. They are going to walk across the border so she and her husband don't have to pay 2,000 a day per person. Once they get home they will self quarantine for 14 days. She said the snowbirds are calling it the refugee loop hole.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This will be interesting to watch...evil AND interesting


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The passport is getting more and more media play and I heard they are doing all they can to stop the production of fake passports. Now they are saying even with the vaccine you have to wear a mask, do you see what is happening. They have the majority of people so scared they will do what ever they are told, the programming worked. Day after the day the propaganda networks are warning of the next wave and what you can do to make the people who won't get vaccinated and didn't drink the koolaide under control, spy on your neighbor.

I have been expecting this but it is terrifying how quickly this is all coming about. By now I was hoping and praying more people would wake up. My husband and I never did change our lifestyle after the first 2 weeks when I started hearing all the contractions and started doing my own research. No over sanitizing since I feel it is vitally important, especially now to keep your immune system healthy and I suspect we are now seeing this virus in younger people because we have so severely restricted them their immune systems have tanked out.

We were no social butterflies but we out to eat, out to the local pool hall to play pool, rode our bikes, gathered with out families, rarely wore a mask and guess what, we are still alive. I have been exposed and may have even had it but we are still here. Ask yourself. Why the passport for this and not for other more contagious diseases? This is a government takeover.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Here is the pdf if anyone would like to read it. A416 NY Senate


Thank you for providing the bill.
After reading it, I'm astounded at the tactics being described by it.
On the one hand, they authorize that a person who is detained can have counsel and seek a release.
On the other hand, this is only possible AFTER THEIR ILLEGAL DETENTION!!!
Where is the representation and court order prior to detention??? Where is the due process???

Further, it is plausible that a detained person could be in custody for greater than 60 or even 90 days, according to the bill.
They can also be subjected to forced treatment.
This is appalling.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Behold the future comrades...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Very interesting bill. It’s gone to committee where I assume it will languish but you never know. Reading most of it (not all) I’m fairly certain it violates a number of bill of rights and is unconstitutional. 

But damn.. these asshats are getting bold.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Kauboy I had to go and find it. I was hoping the article was all BS, it wasn't. 
@Megamom134 The way to take control is start with baby steps and then scare tactics. Give them an inch and they will take a foot. We gave them a mile.
@Piratesailor Did you ever think that they would be able to close our churches? Freedom of Religion didn't matter. That they would be able to control the way we mourn for our loved ones? 

I have been informed that I have to get the shot or look for another doctor. I am looking for another doctor. Soon it will be get the shot and conform or you lose your insurance. It has already been made clear air travel will not be allowed with out the shot. Comply or go to a government facility is the next logical step in their plan.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. never in a million years did I think they could do that....

ore worse, that Americans would let them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I have been informed that I have to get the shot or look for another doctor. I am looking for another doctor.


I'm pretty fortunate. My doctor is all for the shot but doesn't pressure me to take it. If she did, I have a friend not too far away that's a GP and feels the same way I do about the shot. I'd change in a minute. I'm not taking the damn thing. I don't like being pressured to do anything.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I only wore a mask at the local beer store for 2 weeks like Stretchin Gretchen said. I complied, so did the store.

After 2 weeks , no more masks needed, there's not even a sign on the door. Nobody got sick in over a year from going there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Auntie said:


> @Kauboy I had to go and find it. I was hoping the article was all BS, it wasn't.
> @Megamom134 The way to take control is start with baby steps and then scare tactics. Give them an inch and they will take a foot. We gave them a mile.
> @Piratesailor Did you ever think that they would be able to close our churches? Freedom of Religion didn't matter. That they would be able to control the way we mourn for our loved ones?
> 
> I have been informed that I have to get the shot or look for another doctor. I am looking for another doctor. Soon it will be get the shot and conform or you lose your insurance. It has already been made clear air travel will not be allowed with out the shot. Comply or go to a government facility is the next logical step in their plan.


Since I receive money and benefits , SSI, UIA, Insurance from the state and fed, they have a little pull over me.

I'm sure people who go into the camps will be considered to be Old, on SSI, and Medicare, a Yankee 

*******. That way they will save $$$$, on the SSI and Medicare which comes out of SSI

They won't mess with the ghetto folk, as they already have had them under control for years.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

After jerking around trying to comply with the new platform. This platform is effed up, make it too hard for old folks to figure it out. Even in how to do it don't work.

So IDGAF now, and I'll probably be leaving any forum I belong to with this platform.

I was posting good content, now there aren't many posts. All you mods need to pick up the slack from the people this platform ran off.

Meanwhile I'm fine, and not complying with anything .


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I have hope: 








Op-Ed: Today's Youth Simply Don’t Have The Work Ethic To Build The Gulags Needed For Their Communist Ideals


When I was young, there wasn’t nothing scarier than the Commies. They were out there, waiting to destroy all freedom and destroy all the world in a nuclear holocaust. You know, a real problem -- not like everyone worrying about it getting a couple degrees hotter because of some so-called global...




babylonbee.com




And besides, it's hard to concentrate these days, so these camps might be really helpful. Who doesn't love camping? Who doesn't love concentrating? I hope they choose me to go on a free camping and concentrating trip!!!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Next you know it will be like China with live human organ harvesting and wigs made with our hair, but people don't care, lets continue to buy from China and sell them our country lot by lot.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> Next you know it will be like China with live human organ harvesting and wigs made with our hair, but people don't care, lets continue to buy from China and sell them our country lot by lot.


Lot by lot? What the hell you unambitious slum dog non-millionaire? WE ARE SELLING ALL AT ONCE BABY! Get it together lady, get it together!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> After jerking around trying to comply with the new platform. This platform is effed up, make it too hard for old folks to figure it out. Even in how to do it don't work.
> 
> So IDGAF now, and I'll probably be leaving any forum I belong to with this platform.
> 
> ...


Aquahull if you want to PM me with the problem(s) you are having I would be happy to help you figure them out. A few things on here were quite frustrating for me. I had trouble with the quote functions but finally figured it out. I am still trying to figure out other things but will get there.

If this stubborn, technology challenged old woman can get it to work anyone can.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shots who's buying shots.

They have gone about this all wrong. All that was needed was to have the tavern league give the shots out. Get your shot and receive a free shot. Heck they would 100% compliance by now. Instead of threatening people and playing these passport games.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> I have hope:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they pull this shit in Alabama they'd better have a coffee pot that I can access. If not, they are going to have to put me down like a rabid dog.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> If they pull this shit in Alabama they'd better have a coffee pot that I can access. If not, they are going to have to put me down like a rabid dog.


Uh, yup. Ditto here.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> If they pull this shit in Alabama they'd better have a coffee pot that I can access. If not, they are going to have to put me down like a rabid dog.


I had to get over a coffee addiction myself during initial plandemic season because I figured it wasn't good to be so reliant. If I had a few more years of coffee drinking habits I wouldn't have been able to shake it. Good thing I am a spring chicky still....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> I had to get over a coffee addiction myself during initial plandemic season because I figured it wasn't good to be so reliant. If I had a few more years of coffee drinking habits I wouldn't have been able to shake it. Good thing I am a spring chicky still....


I went off coffee when I was slated for survival school. Worst headache I ever had. It, in itself, was survival.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> I went off coffee when I was slated for survival school. Worst headache I ever had. It, in itself, was survival.


Yeah the kids got sent to my brothers house after the first day because I was having some awful parenting fails. The Hubby barely survived. 😁


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Yeah the kids got sent to my brothers house after the first day because I was having some awful parenting fails. The Hubby barely survived. 😁


LOL! I was single at the time. Otherwise, I'd be posting from a computer at a maximum security prison where the correctional officers would be forcing coffee down my throat.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> LOL! I was single at the time. Otherwise, I'd be posting from a computer at a maximum security prison where the correctional officers would be forcing coffee down my throat.


The hubby may have spent all that week at my brothers as well  but came home for the nights. The chickens and the dogs are impossible to commit serial crimes against (those eyes). Luckily everyone survived, but that third day with no coffee and five kids was a nightmare possibly more for them than me....😁


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I went off coffee when I was slated for survival school. Worst headache I ever had. It, in itself, was survival.


What school did you do ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> I had to get over a coffee addiction myself during initial plandemic season because I figured it wasn't good to be so reliant. If I had a few more years of coffee drinking habits I wouldn't have been able to shake it. Good thing I am a spring chicky still....


Coffee is a major part of my preps. If we get locked down long term, I'm not sweating that part.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> What school did you do ?


I didn't. Was supposed to go to Washington state but my father fell ill. He got better but I never went because I changed jobs to APS because they played with the big toys, unlike loadmasters.
Still, I'll bet the first ex was worse than survival school, from what I've been told.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Give up coffee, no way. After my last surgery in the recovery room I had a terrible headache already from 10 hours without my coffee, them gave me some fentanyl and I survived until I got to my room and my coffee. I am truly addicted and have been for decades.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> Give up coffee, no way. After my last surgery in the recovery room I had a terrible headache already from 10 hours without my coffee, them gave me some fentanyl and I survived until I got to my room and my coffee. I am truly addicted and have been for decades.


Like I said, if I was a bit older I never would have dared. It's a staple of life. Coffee is one of God's greatest accomplishments. Does AA take coffee addicts?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

This bill was introduced to the NY state assembly on January 6, 2021. It was read once and referred to the Committee on Health. Searches this morning do not show it coming out of committee nor having been voted in their state senate. As far as I can tell, it is still in committee, which is where trash is dumped. Hopefully, it will stay there. This is all I could find on it this morning...









NEW YORK STATE SENATE BILL A416 AND INFECTIOUS DISEASE CONCENTRATION CAMPS


The Online Resistance have been receiving reports all day regarding the New York State Senate Bill to facilitate the enforced extraction of innocent residents from their homes who are suspected of …




onlineresistancemovement.net


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Texas just passed a bill against the covid vaccine passport making it unlawful for business's to deny anyone service. I bet Florida will do the same and I hope all the states follow suit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> Texas just passed a bill against the covid vaccine passport making it unlawful for business's to deny anyone service. I bet Florida will do the same and I hope all the states follow suit.


Can you link that?
I know Abbot just submitted an Executive Order to that effect, but he said the legislature would need to pass a law to make it more permanent.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> Texas just passed a bill against the covid vaccine passport making it unlawful for business's to deny anyone service. I bet Florida will do the same and I hope all the states follow suit.


You can count on the south for push back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you link that?
> I know Abbot just submitted an Executive Order to that effect, but he said the legislature would need to pass a law to make it more permanent.


It was an EO.



> Abbott said the U.S. Constitution does not empower the federal government to mandate proof of vaccination.











Texas governor bans mandated COVID-19 'vaccine passports'


AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — Texas Gov. Greg Abbott used his executive power Tuesday to ban...




www.mysanantonio.com


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Thank you for providing the bill.
> After reading it, I'm astounded at the tactics being described by it.
> On the one hand, they authorize that a person who is detained can have counsel and seek a release.
> On the other hand, this is only possible AFTER THEIR ILLEGAL DETENTION!!!
> ...


There you go again wanting all that legal mumbo jumbo before we cart you off to the Camps.

Remember today it's COVID 19 it wasn't too long ago the MSM were talking about re education camps for anyone who voted for DJT.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Remember today it's COVID 19 it wasn't too long ago the MSM were talking about re education camps for anyone who voted for DJT.


The idea is to get the population down to 99 million. They're working on it. Want to see something interesting? Go to the website they reference and look around.









Deagel Forecast For USA - Population Drops 70% by 2025


Why does Deagel drop the population of the United States from 327 million to 100 million by the year 2025 in their forecast?




attackonliberty.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You can count on the south for push back.


We need to push Montgomery to do the same thing.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Better call the Wolverines to bust them out.

"John has a long mustache." 

"The chair is against the wall, the chair is against the wall"

Godspeed


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

That crazy bill passed and it states ANY illness they deem to be a threat to the general public. Insanity. No wonder all that can are fleeing that state and I pray they don't come here. I bet legal gun owners will be considered a threat. This is getting very dangerous.

.NY Senate just passed a concentration camp bill to forcibly throw people in camps, just like the Nazis did in World War II | The Common Sense Show


----------

